# Single hopper no joey installation



## drock (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone know if you still need a single node for an installation
of JUST a HOPPER and no joeys?


Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it's a requirement for h2k as it has three tuners.

I know one practical install (before the person will get his Solo Node) - one cable coming from DPP44; it's working fine, but need more tests to see if some timer would fire while two other tuners are taken ...
And switch test would take a lot of time to finish the setup, BTW.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

I installed, and am running this setup. Yeah, you definitely want the solo node. I guess you can run without a node with just one satellite, but why when the nodes are relatively inexpensive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wire Nut said:


> I installed, and am running this setup. Yeah, you definitely want the solo node. I guess you can run without a node with just one satellite, but why when the nodes are relatively inexpensive?


So, you are the one who could answer to that question above - if you want record three channels on three different transponders ? Perhaps from three sats ?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

P Smith said:


> So, you are the one who could answer to that question above - if you want record three channels on three different transponders ? Perhaps from three sats ?


I used a node in my installation, just heard that a Hopper will download and work without one but only with a single orbital location. I don't know if all three tuners would work in this configuration, don't really see how it would but maybe? Never seen it done personally.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

No actually without a node if you have a DPP LNB/switch (required for Hopper) then 2 of Hopper's 3 tuners will work and tune in to all orbital slots. Third one won't function at all and your check switches will take longer. As post #2 said Hopper may or may not function correctly in regards to timers.


----------



## drock (Sep 14, 2011)

I Installed one friday without a node. Everything checked out, all green on all
tuners of the checkswitch... all tuners showed availiable as well..

Out of curiosity and fear of not doing it right, I went back out to my customers house and installed the node....

ready....

exactly the same results... lol BTW single nodes are $24 at cost..

unfortunatly none of the install diagrams from D* do not include a single
hopper and no joey diagram..

So I still dont know for sure! :sure:

thanks
Drock


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Drock, the answer is - try to record three programs from three different sats.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One would not even need a to record three different satellites ... just three different polarities would be enough for a final proof.

If the Hopper is capable of using the same 500 MHz block for more than two tuners on the same device it would be the first dual tuner DISH receiver to do that. DISH expects the proper equipment to be installed to support the receiver. Why design for improperly installed equipment?

The bug would be showing that third tuner as good when it was not connected to a node.


----------



## drock (Sep 14, 2011)

I will try it in my showroom..... Ill post the results..
thanks everyone!


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

drock said:


> I will try it in my showroom..... Ill post the results..
> thanks everyone!


And the results were, what? This is exactly the set up I've been looking for installation data on. The Hybrid Solo Hub just looks like a glorified splitter to me. Why on earth do you need it if you only have one Hopper-Sling-3 and no Joey's? Is it doing something magical to the incoming signal or is it just passing it through to the Hopper with no additional processing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "Hybrid Solo Hub" was not released in 2012 when the previous post in the thread was made. The posters are referring to the "Node" used with the original Hopper and Hopper w/Sling.

The "Hub" is much smaller than the "Node" and does not appear to have any complicated electronics inside (beyond band pass/block and power pass/block that can be done on simple splitter/combiners). The "Node" mentioned in 2012 is a larger device that has room for more complicated switching and band stacking needed to convert two 500 MHz bands stacked as DPP to three 500 MHz bands stacked as DP-X. (The Hopper 3 connects as DP-Z - 16 stacked transponders instead of stacking 500 MHz bands.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> DP-X. (The Hopper 3 connects as DP-Z


is there any new device with DP-Y technology ?


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

James Long said:


> The "Hybrid Solo Hub" was not released in 2012 when the previous post in the thread was made. The posters are referring to the "Node" used with the original Hopper and Hopper w/Sling.


OK, I give up. Since the Hybrid Solo Hub is only $10 on Amazon (assuming I'm buying the correct unit - 203952) I have ordered it and will put it between my Hybrid LNB dish and my Hopper sling 3 with terminators on the Joey feeds. This seems like just another unnecessary attenuator for the incoming signal. This is why I thought it must be doing SOMETHING to further process the signal to the Hopper but it appears not. It also seems odd that there is not more discussion on this. I can't be the only person who only owns one TV, can I?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most people with one TV would have a lesser receiver. DISH recommends the Hopper Duo or Wally for one TV. Both have two tuners. The Duo can host a Joey, the Wally can only use the 2nd tuner for recording (external drive required). I'd recommend a Hopper or Hopper w/Sling (three tuners including PTAT) for a single TV. A Hopper 3? That seems like overkill.


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

You seem to see overkill as a bad thing?! Seek help.
I've owned a 722K for eight years. I hope my Hopper Sling 3 will serve me just as long. By the time I'm ready to move on, it will be the dinosaur my 722K is today. People will say, "You only have 16 tuners? How do you even..." My motto is, get all the bells and whistles, you'll never be disappointed. Finding it online for $35 had nothing to do with my decision.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, since there isn't a receiver with the model name "Hopper Sling 3" I hope you end up with something usable. I have nothing against "overkill".

If your only TV is a 4K TV the Hopper 3 is a better choice than the lesser Hoppers - and not a bad choice for non-4K TVs.


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

I guess I have the only one.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I have two Hopper w/Sling's (not Hopper 3's) that are often used as single units, each with its own dish setup. They share a dish only for those periods when we're parked on our RV pad at our upstate NY family cottage.


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

Wait, so you are telling me there's no such thing as a Hopper 3 w/Sling?
Then what the heck do I have?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

careycal64 said:


> Wait, so you are telling me there's no such thing as a Hopper 3 w/Sling?
> Then what the heck do I have?


A good question (and why I noted there is no "Hopper Sling 3" model).
Press the Home button on your remote three times to get to the diagnostics screen. The model is shown on the screen.

The Hopper 3 does have the sling feature but the word Sling is not in the model name.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

careycal64 said:


> Wait, so you are telling me there's no such thing as a Hopper 3 w/Sling?
> Then what the heck do I have?


The Hopper does have Sling built in, but is typically identified as just "Hopper 3" to differentiate it from the previous "Hopper w/Sling" also known as the "Hopper 2". There's also a "Hopper 2000", the original Hopper also known as the "Hopper 1". I'm not including the "Hopper Duo" or the "Wally", the remaining receivers in the Hopper line, since their not relevant to this discussion. And now you probably know more about the Dish Hopper series than you ever wanted to know...


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the ID info. I received my Hybrid LNBF's today. I will hook this machine up, press HOME three times and report back on whatever it is I now own.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know - can you give a list of features ?
# tuners is the big one.

Hopper 3 - 16 tuners
any other Hopper (except Duo) - 3 tuners.
Duo - 2 tuners.

Difference between Hopper 1 and Hopper 2 (w/Sling) - the Sling feature.

Hopper 1 and 2 can use Super Joey to add 2 additional tuners.

All Models can use the OTA adapters (both single and dual tuner).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopper 3 can also do 4K, including the "Sports Bar Mode" feature that places four channels on the screen at the same time (in full HD for each quarter of the screen).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

can H3 in the mode scale down its picture to FHD TV, if no UHD TV in the household ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One only needs a 4K or 4K HDR TV if one is watching those feeds.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

my q was about using HD TV with the mode, eg capability of H3 to downscale UHD picture to HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> my q was about using HD TV with the mode, eg capability of H3 to downscale UHD picture to HD


As stated, the customer needs a 4K or 4K HDR TV to watch 4K or 4K HDR feeds (respectively).
The Sports Bar Mode can be viewed on a "FHD" TV (no 4K required).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"the mode" was SportBar mode
FHD TV do support up to 1080i/p
HD TV - 720i/p


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

careycal64 said:


> Thanks for the ID info. I received my Hybrid LNBF's today. I will hook this machine up, press HOME three times and report back on whatever it is I now own.


The machine I bought on eBay turns out to be a Hopper w/Sling. It has 3 tuners. It's not a 3 like I thought it was, but it should serve me well and now I can look forward to a Hopper 3 one day... Still.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

careycal64 said:


> The machine I bought on eBay turns out to be a Hopper w/Sling. It has 3 tuners. It's not a 3 like I thought it was, but it should serve me well and now I can look forward to a Hopper 3 one day... Still.


Probably a mistype by the seller.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

careycal64 said:


> The machine I bought on eBay turns out to be a Hopper w/Sling. It has 3 tuners. It's not a 3 like I thought it was, but it should serve me well and now I can look forward to a Hopper 3 one day... Still.


I agree. A decent receiver for a single TV. I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

careycal64 said:


> The machine I bought on eBay turns out to be a Hopper w/Sling. It has 3 tuners. It's not a 3 like I thought it was, but it should serve me well and now I can look forward to a Hopper 3 one day... Still.


You might find it worthwhile to pick up a Dish "SNAP" add-on USB graphics processor to speed up the menus, EPG, etc. There's lots of them on eBay for under $10.


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow! Forums really do work. Thanks for the info on the SNAP gizmo. I ordered it from eBay for $7. Now, one final important question: when I set my new system up, I thought I was working with a Hopper 3 w/Sling. Turns out, no such model name exists. Because I thought I was working with a Hopper-3, I installed a Hybrid LNB and a Hybrid Solo Hub between the LNB and the satellite receiver. So it's Hybrid LNB to Solo Hub to Hopper with Sling. Will this set up work? I don't know yet, because I'm still waiting for the bracket/adapter that will make the LNB's actually point at the center of the dish instead of up in the air at a 45 degree angle (I've gone from standard mount to Slimline mount LNB because they are cheaper but I didn't realize the LNBs would no longer point at the correct angle). So, do you think this combination of devices will work?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If your skew and azimuth is otherwise correct, you can probably lower the elevation to make the Slimline work. DO NOT adjust the skew to make the signals come in - skew is a set-and-forget setting.

Since you didn't have (or possibly couldn't find) the Slimline LNB bracket, you should have stayed with the non-Slimline Hybrid LNB. Live and learn.


----------



## careycal64 (Jan 11, 2021)

My slimline bracket arrived. I installed it and re-aimed the dish. I've got good signal on all three Western satellites. My Hopper with Sling is working beautifully. Thanks for all the advice and knowledge from this forum. Good job getting me up and going!!
Would anyone like to purchase my old 722K -- cheap?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

careycal64 said:


> My slimline bracket arrived. I installed it and re-aimed the dish. I've got good signal on all three Western satellites. My Hopper with Sling is working beautifully. Thanks for all the advice and knowledge from this forum. Good job getting me up and going!!
> Would anyone like to purchase my old 722K -- cheap?


I'm glad you finally got it all sorted out. Enjoy!


----------

